# MY DIY LED LIGHTS FOR PORTRAIT PHOTOGRAPHY.



## surapon (Nov 30, 2015)

Dear friends.
One of my dear friend ask me, How do I use LED light f studio photography ---YES, I tell her that I use LED Light panel for 1 years already. There are The Big LED Light Panel for the office building usage now in the market, BUT, Super high cost = Diva-Lite 401 120V. = $1,070 US Dollars. But I am very Lucky , Who work as Architect and Get the Free Sample of NEW / High Tech LED lights for the Office Ceiling grid Lighting Fixture 2X2 Feet( Light out put = 3801 Lumens, 4142 degree K = Bright White ), and 2 X 4 Feet ( Light out put = 6227 Lumens. 4222 degree K ( Kelvin ) + the LED Flood lights. and DIY to use for the Studio Lighting. But you can buy from= 
http://www.rabweb.com/led-panel-lights.php


Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 30, 2015)

Dear friends.
One of my dear friend ask me, How do I use LED light f studio photography ---YES, I tell her that I use LED Light panel for 1 years already. There are The Big LED Light Panel for the office building usage now in the market, BUT, Super high cost = Diva-Lite 401 120V. = $1,070 US Dollars. But I am very Lucky , Who work as Architect and Get the Free Sample of NEW / High Tech LED lights for the Office Ceiling grid Lighting Fixture 2X2 Feet( Light out put = 3801 Lumens, 4142 degree K = Bright White ), and 2 X 4 Feet ( Light out put = 6227 Lumens. 4222 degree K ( Kelvin ) + the LED Flood lights. and DIY to use for the Studio Lighting. But you can buy from= 
http://www.rabweb.com/led-panel-lights.php


Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 30, 2015)

Dear friends.
One of my dear friend ask me, How do I use LED light f studio photography ---YES, I tell her that I use LED Light panel for 1 years already. There are The Big LED Light Panel for the office building usage now in the market, BUT, Super high cost = Diva-Lite 401 120V. = $1,070 US Dollars. But I am very Lucky , Who work as Architect and Get the Free Sample of NEW / High Tech LED lights for the Office Ceiling grid Lighting Fixture 2X2 Feet( Light out put = 3801 Lumens, 4142 degree K = Bright White ), and 2 X 4 Feet ( Light out put = 6227 Lumens. 4222 degree K ( Kelvin ) + the LED Flood lights. and DIY to use for the Studio Lighting. But you can buy from= 
http://www.rabweb.com/led-panel-lights.php


Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 30, 2015)

Dear friends.
One of my dear friend ask me, How do I use LED light f studio photography ---YES, I tell her that I use LED Light panel for 1 years already. There are The Big LED Light Panel for the office building usage now in the market, BUT, Super high cost = Diva-Lite 401 120V. = $1,070 US Dollars. But I am very Lucky , Who work as Architect and Get the Free Sample of NEW / High Tech LED lights for the Office Ceiling grid Lighting Fixture 2X2 Feet( Light out put = 3801 Lumens, 4142 degree K = Bright White ), and 2 X 4 Feet ( Light out put = 6227 Lumens. 4222 degree K ( Kelvin ) + the LED Flood lights. and DIY to use for the Studio Lighting. But you can buy from= 
http://www.rabweb.com/led-panel-lights.php


Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## tpatana (Nov 30, 2015)

That's awesome. But your models looks quite skinny. Maybe tell her to eat more? Looks all sticks to me.

Any pics taken with the setup you could share? I'd like to see how they come out.


----------



## surapon (Nov 30, 2015)

tpatana said:


> That's awesome. But your models looks quite skinny. Maybe tell her to eat more? Looks all sticks to me.
> 
> Any pics taken with the setup you could share? I'd like to see how they come out.



Good Monday morning to dear friend tpatana.
Ha, Ha, Ha---On the sketch drawing, Yes, The Model need to eat more food---Ha, Ha, Ha, And I must post Her/ Him in 45 Degree angle.
Sorry, At that time, After I set up, The rain were coming, That why, I do not have any sample. But This Weelday, Some day, If no rain, I will have the Sample for you, in the dark= You can see the bright / beautiful light that have the effect for the ugly model like me---Shoot my self with remote control.
Have a great work week.
Surapon.


----------



## zim (Nov 30, 2015)

When I saw the crutches I thought..... This is going to be genius! ;D


----------



## surapon (Nov 30, 2015)

zim said:


> When I saw the crutches I thought..... This is going to be genius! ;D



Yes, Sir, Dear Friend Zim-----Ha, Ha, Ha--- That are my Crutches that I use 10 years ago, After I have Gout Illness, , But Past 10 years, I have a great doctor that Treat me with the great Medicine= No more gout Pain. And I do not need that Crutches any more---I have to get the crutches to be useful again.
Thanks you, Sir.
Surapon


----------

